# nach update auf 1.6 Probleme mit mydms icalsrv



## blackflag (10. Dez. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
nach update auf 1.6 habe ich folgendes Problem:



kann jemand helfen?

mit bestem Dank

stefan


----------



## blackflag (10. Dez. 2008)

beim setup check:





 Checking PEAR::XML_Feed_Parser is installed: False

kann ich aber nicht installieren:

```
pear install XML_Feed_Parser
pear/XML_Feed_Parser requires PHP (version >= 5.0.0), installed version is 4.4.4-8+etch6
pear/XML_Feed_Parser can optionally use PHP extension "tidy"
No valid packages found
install failed
```
achso, ja, ist auf debian etch
und php5-tidy habe ich auch installiert.

kann jemand helfen ?

mit bestem Dank
stefan


----------



## blackflag (10. Dez. 2008)

argghhh, falsches Forum...! sorry! Falls trotzdem jemand was wissen sollte...

Geh dann jetzt aufs Sofa... 


mit bestem Dank
stefan


----------



## Till (11. Dez. 2008)

Welche PHP Version ist denn auf dem Server im apache installiert, php4 oder php5? pear meint ja, dass php4 installiert ist.


----------

